# Mystere IVA vs F-86 MiG-15



## Militarist (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, guys! I'm new here. Seems to be a good site!

I am very interested in getting information on the Mystere IVA and on how it compared to the Sabre and MiG-15. There is surprisingly little data on the performance of Mystere in detail. I guess there is in French but unfortunately I have no knowledge of French. I would highly appreciate any contribution to this topic.


----------



## Glider (Aug 27, 2007)

From my understanding the Mig 15 was a slightly better fighter and the Mystere the better bomber.
The problem with the Mystere is timing. The equivalent Russian plane was the Mig 17 which was quite a significant improvement on the Mig 15 and outclassed the Mystere.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 27, 2007)

Certainly got around.





An Indian Mystere once managed to shoot down a Pakistani F-104 during the Indo-Pakistan war of 1965. However the Mystere was never used in the air combat role as, having limited capabilities as a fighter; its handling characteristics and manoeuvrability left, in the words of the Indian Air Force, 'much to be desired'.


----------



## Militarist (Aug 28, 2007)

OK! But when the Mystere appeared, it was faster than either one and on a par with the MiG-17, wasn't it? We talking the 1950s, of course, not beyond. Then Mystere was a pretty good fighter.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2007)

Militarist said:


> OK! But when the Mystere appeared, it was faster than either one and on a par with the MiG-17, wasn't it? We talking the 1950s, of course, not beyond. Then Mystere was a pretty good fighter.


 It depends where and when it was operated. As stated, it was a good ground attack aircraft - air-to-air it was heavy and actually a generation ahead of the Mig-15 and F-86. I think the later model Sabers would of had their way with it. When the Mystere was entering service, century series fighters were hitting the tarmac.


----------

